# Schnittstellenprogrammierung in VB (RS232)



## wasserflasche (14. Mai 2004)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich 
1. feststelle, welche Com-ports zur verfügung stehen
2. den entsprechenden Com-port öffne
3. Daten über eine RS232 Schnittstelle sende und empfange (grobe Vorgehensweise)

Bitte bitte helft mir!;-) 

Gruß,
Christina


----------



## DerMadman (15. Mai 2004)

Also soweit ich weis gibt es ein spezielles COM-Steuerelement. Hab aber grad den Namen vergessen :-(  Schau mal auf www.vbarchiv.de. Da steht wie es geht.


----------

